# [OT] Linus se pasa al lado oscuro (M$oft)...

## achaw

Leo en desdelinux, que el mismisimo creador del sistema operativo libre mas famoso del mundo se ha pasado a WINDOWS VISTA!!!

 *Linus wrote:*   

> ...Animo a la gente a que cambie a VISTA. Esta mentalidad que se creo con Linux de 'los usuarios somos todos super hackers' es una enfermedad. No uso mas  Linux, porque la comunidad se está esforzando en complicarlo todo. Por favor, decid a la gente que use WINDOWS VISTA...

 

Nota completa en http://www.desdelinux.com.ar/news/28120701.html

Saludos                                                                                          28/12/07

----------

## Magnum44

[Editado]

Oh dios mio! ¿qué vamos a hacer ahora?   :Laughing: 

[/Editado]

----------

## achaw

Shhhhh  :Wink: 

----------

## JotaCE

"Herodes mando a Pilatos

Pilatos mando a su gente........."  :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## sefirotsama

Oh no! os habeis adelantado!

Por cierto felicidades por vuestro santo

----------

## Cereza

Sí, es verdad, mira su aspecto mientras hacía dichas declaraciones:

http://img166.imageshack.us/img166/7060/linuscp5.jpg

No deja lugar a dudas.

----------

## i92guboj

 *Cereza wrote:*   

> Sí, es verdad, mira su aspecto mientras hacía dichas declaraciones:
> 
> http://img166.imageshack.us/img166/7060/linuscp5.jpg
> 
> No deja lugar a dudas.

 

ñejeje, Ya que esto va de cambiar de SO, otra foto clásica que ilustra por qué algunos prefieren BSD a Linux   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil: 

http://www.unixprogram.com/churchofbsd/bsd-vs-linux-s.jpgLast edited by i92guboj on Fri Dec 28, 2007 4:44 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Cereza

 *i92guboj wrote:*   

>  *Cereza wrote:*   Sí, es verdad, mira su aspecto mientras hacía dichas declaraciones:
> 
> http://img166.imageshack.us/img166/7060/linuscp5.jpg
> 
> No deja lugar a dudas. 
> ...

 

¬¬U

----------

## xpeed

jajajaaj   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## bontakun

holas

dia de los inocentes????

saludos

----------

## i92guboj

Quizás los más ancianos recuerden ésta (en realidad no es tan antigua  :Razz:  )

http://www.gentooexperimental.org/nt/

----------

## achaw

Otras cosas graciosas de este dia:

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wikipedia:Despropositario/Hip%C3%B3tesis_del_final_de_Wikipedia

http://es.wikinews.org/wiki/Wikinoticias:Humor/Google_compra_Wikimedia_y_lo_integra_Knol

Y a aquel que este suscripto a los RSS de Barrapunto vera algunas noticias disparatadas o sin sentido...

Saludos

----------

## sirope

 *achaw wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Y a aquel que este suscripto a los RSS de Barrapunto vera algunas noticias disparatadas o sin sentido...
> 
> Saludos

 

Si que hay mucha basura en Barrapunto.. Bueno, más basura.

+ Salu2   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Pablo S. Barrera

jajaja.

----------

## Coghan

jeje, a mi siempre me ha gustado pensar que estoy con mis Linux en el lado oscuro, me gusta la idea del estilo Underground de los viejos Hackers. 

El título de este post debería ser: [OT] Linus se va del lado oscuro hacia (M$oft)...

----------

## sirope

 *Coghan wrote:*   

> jeje, a mi siempre me ha gustado pensar que estoy con mis Linux en el lado oscuro, me gusta la idea del estilo Underground de los viejos Hackers. 

 

 :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:  Wuajajaja, come to the dark side..   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:  (we have cookies)  :Very Happy: 

----------

## the incredible hurd

 *i92guboj wrote:*   

> Ya que esto va de cambiar de SO, otra foto clásica que ilustra por qué algunos prefieren BSD a Linux     

 

En hurd no son necesarios los iconos ni las postales (o el eterno reclamo, denominada así a la tía más o menos buenorra en todo tipo de publicidad)(y esta afirmación, hecha por un usuario de debian hurd, además de gentoo, no tiene nada que ver con inocentadas...).

----------

## i92guboj

 *the incredible hurd wrote:*   

>  *i92guboj wrote:*   Ya que esto va de cambiar de SO, otra foto clásica que ilustra por qué algunos prefieren BSD a Linux      
> 
> En hurd no son necesarios los iconos ni las postales (o el eterno reclamo, denominada así a la tía más o menos buenorra en todo tipo de publicidad)(y esta afirmación, hecha por un usuario de debian hurd, además de gentoo, no tiene nada que ver con inocentadas...).

 

Por supuesto. Tan solo es un post de broma en un hilo que partió del día de los inocentes  :Wink: 

----------

## Coghan

 *sirope wrote:*   

>  *Coghan wrote:*   jeje, a mi siempre me ha gustado pensar que estoy con mis Linux en el lado oscuro, me gusta la idea del estilo Underground de los viejos Hackers.  
> 
>   Wuajajaja, come to the dark side..    (we have cookies) 

 

 *Triki (El monstruo de las galletas) wrote:*   

> ¡Galletas, galletas, quiero más galletas...!

 

 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## sirope

 *the incredible hurd wrote:*   

>  *i92guboj wrote:*   Ya que esto va de cambiar de SO, otra foto clásica que ilustra por qué algunos prefieren BSD a Linux      
> 
> En hurd no son necesarios los iconos ni las postales (o el eterno reclamo, denominada así a la tía más o menos buenorra en todo tipo de publicidad)(y esta afirmación, hecha por un usuario de debian hurd, además de gentoo, no tiene nada que ver con inocentadas...).

 

¿Y por qué no nos cuentas como te fue con Hurd? 

PD. Saludos al comegalletas   :Very Happy: 

----------

## sefirotsama

 *sirope wrote:*   

>  *the incredible hurd wrote:*    *i92guboj wrote:*   Ya que esto va de cambiar de SO, otra foto clásica que ilustra por qué algunos prefieren BSD a Linux      
> 
> En hurd no son necesarios los iconos ni las postales (o el eterno reclamo, denominada así a la tía más o menos buenorra en todo tipo de publicidad)(y esta afirmación, hecha por un usuario de debian hurd, además de gentoo, no tiene nada que ver con inocentadas...). 
> 
> ¿Y por qué no nos cuentas como te fue con Hurd? 
> ...

 

Sí por favar explica tu experiencia de debian hurd (hazme publicidad)

----------

## the incredible hurd

 *sirope wrote:*   

> ¿Y por qué no nos cuentas como te fue con Hurd?

 

 *sefirotsama wrote:*   

> Sí por favar explica tu experiencia de debian hurd (hazme publicidad)

 

No tan mala como cabría esperar, lo del increíble hurd no es coña, su soporte de tarjetas de sonido se ha incrementado considerablemente y oigo a Killswitch engage  :Wink:   excelentemente. Mi tarjeta de red está soportada y ¿qué más se puede necesitar? La aceleración 3D no me resulta imprescindible.

Ante todo esta es mi opinión basada en una experiencia concreta, pensad: ¿qué pierdo si lo instalo? (backups mediante).

 :Twisted Evil:  más hurds a la vista   :Twisted Evil: 

Edito: http://www.debian.org/ports/hurd/  (para quien se sienta interesado)

----------

## sirope

Ehh.. Pues yo me metí en Linux porque no tenía nada que perder, (ni backups), y terminé dejandolo como mi único SO... El problema que veo es que en Debian ya de fábrica, los paquetes vienen medio podridos.. Ahora no digamos Debian GNU/Hurd.. Por ejemplo Ging (kFBSD), tiene años sin actualizarse... (Las desventajas de una distro binaria)

Es lo que me encanta de Gentoo/FreeBSD, el árbol de Portage es el mismo que para Linux, las aplicaciones de FreeBSD están integradas y de todos modos las apps de Linux compilan para FreeBSD. Lástima que Gentoo/GNUHurd no sea oficial aún, y todavía está en espera Gentoo/OpenSolaris.

Ahora la gran pregunta: ¿Que has ganado con Hurd? Aparte del aprendizaje claro... ¿Presenta algunas ventajas?, Qué hay de las limitaciones de la RAM ¿Y como terminó el port de L4?

 :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  Salu2

----------

## the incredible hurd

 *sirope wrote:*   

> Ahora la gran pregunta: ¿Que has ganado con Hurd? Aparte del aprendizaje claro... ¿Presenta algunas ventajas?, Qué hay de las limitaciones de la RAM ¿Y como terminó el port de L4?

 

He ganado con hurd todas las ventajas que presenta, en otras palabras, la respuesta a tu primera y segunda pregunta va a ser muy similar: ejecutar varias instancias de hurd sin el más mínimo problema es todavía un sueño en Linux, aunque se está trabajando en ello (no demasiado por lo que he podido observar pero está en curso al parecer). Ni me han preocupado las limitaciones de RAM cuando tienes cinco instancias de hurd ejecutándose en paralelo sin el más mínimo problema, cada una en su marco según creo, no conozco ninguna herramienta para poder analizarlo con todo detenimiento bajo hurd. El port de L4 no terminó, es otro microkernel, quizá más apasionante que MACH, pero para serte sincero ni tan siquiera he tratado de emplearlo... Aunque es otro trabajo en progreso e incorpora la libpthread que por lo que sé funciona bien.

En pocas palabras, lo que me ha aportado hurd no es tanto como lo que yo le pueda aportar: es un trabajo en progreso (sí, interminable quizá, pero Linux es exactamente lo mismo) y eso es lo que me apasiona del mismo... que está muy verde (Ahora mismo le encuentro otra similaritud más con Hulk) y que es un trabajo por hacer y en el que todos podemos contribuir, su integración con glibc es impresionante, aunque no soporta los mmap de posix, es decir, las memorias compartidas (aunque supongo que no te referías a esto con lo de las limitaciones RAM). En fin...

Lo importante de Hurd no es lo que te pueda aportar, sino lo que tú puedas aportarle   :Wink: 

----------

## sirope

 *the incredible hurd wrote:*   

> está muy verde (Ahora mismo le encuentro otra similaritud más con Hulk)

 

 :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

 *the incredible hurd wrote:*   

> Lo importante de Hurd no es lo que te pueda aportar, sino lo que tú puedas aportarle  

 

Que profunda te salió esa, acabo de meter Hurd a la cola.

```
sirope@mi_tiempo_libre$ top

USER          NI       %CPU COMMAND

sirope        -19        Gentoo/kFBSD

sirope        -13        Gentoo/OpenSolaris

sirope        -7         Gentoo/GNUHurd
```

Salu2

----------

## the incredible hurd

 *Linus Torvalds wrote:*   

> In short: just say NO TO DRUGS, and maybe you won't end up like the Hurd people.

 

 :Cool: 

(He de reconocer mi adicción a la cafeina, da igual si con una dosis aparentemente letal de café o con un refresco del que no pienso hacer más publicidad... Dado que va a desaparecer); sinceramente pienso como Linus, lo mejor es ser autor de menos de un 2% del código del kernel Linux y atribuirmelo diciendo además este tipo de cosas... Casi nada.

----------

